# Black Calvus in 40 Gallon Breeder



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Would a 40 gallon breeder be big enough to breed a trio of black calvus? That would be the only fish in the tank if that helps....


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

OR - I have the option to do a 60 gallon 48x24x12 - same as the 40, just a little wider...


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

It will work I've asked the same question


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

alright, I'll give it a shot... thanks! Any more feedback is always welcome!


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Are you buying adults or juveniles?


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

I was leaning towards getting 4 or 5 juvies then picking a trio as they grow...


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

They might pair bond for you and you probably would just need to remove the extras. Or leave them so the male isn't too hard on the female. I am planning in doing 1-40B with wild caught calvus, my 55 with F1 julidochromis and F1 Neolam. Leleupi Orange(if they are still available when my aquarium is cycled. Have you ever kept tanganyikan's before or have experience wi fry?


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

ViTxLz said:


> They might pair bond for you and you probably would just need to remove the extras. Or leave them so the male isn't too hard on the female. I am planning in doing 1-40B with wild caught calvus, my 55 with F1 julidochromis and F1 Neolam. Leleupi Orange(if they are still available when my aquarium is cycled. Have you ever kept tanganyikan's before or have experience wi fry?


How many calvus are you planning on putting in yours? - Haha, thats kind of funny because I am also about to set up a 55 with some tropheus species!


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

As of right now I am going to get 1M:3F or I might get some to grow out to save some money but I want wilds. I want tropheus but not ready to put that investment in and lose them all and I have my eyes on some Victorians. And plus if I get tropheus I will have to redo the rockscape I just did today in my 55.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

That sounds like a good ratio... Wild caughts are always a plus! Sounds good man, thanks for all your help!


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

I might get another male or 2 just to make sure i dont have a dud.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

ViTxLz said:


> I might get another male or 2 just to make sure i dont have a dud.


Good idea, that way you will have a better chance


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea i will just buy 3 pairs maybe with 1 or 2 extra females


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

ViTxLz said:


> Yea i will just buy 3 pairs maybe with 1 or 2 extra females


Go for it if you can get them. You may be able to keep them all with enough rock cover.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Floridagirl said:


> ViTxLz said:
> 
> 
> > Yea i will just buy 3 pairs maybe with 1 or 2 extra females
> ...


Would that be okay in 40 Breeder?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I had about 12 in a 55 gallon in the past., but the top was empty looking, IMO. You could try non jumbo Cyps and Altos, Or, Paracyps and Altos, if you wanted a little diversity, and 3 pairs. Get rid of the extra males if they don't play nice.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

How did the non jumbo cyps do in a 55?


----------

